# Video inputs not working for my Harman/Kardon receiver



## ad3n (Dec 4, 2004)

I've got a 42" LG plasma hooked up to a Harman/Kardon AVR147 receiver.

Satellite, computer, DVD player 
--> 
connected to AVR 
--> 
connected to the S-Video in the TV (making it Vid1 on the TV input)

So to watch any, I have to have my TV set to Vid1, my AVR on and set to HDMI (satellite), Vid 2 (computer), or DVD (for the DVD player). Those all work fine, no problems. When I try to connect my game consoles (N64 and/or PS2) into the Vid3 slot of the AVR (easy-access front panel) with the yellow-white-red coaxial cables, I only get sound but no video. I've gone through the on-screen-menu and nothing really seems related to video input, so there's nothing to modify. The only ways to connect video is either this yellow one or an S-video, the latter neither of my game consoles have.

Stupid points out of the way, I have my TV set to Vid1 (AVR) and my AVR is on the Vid3 channel, where I hear the audio. I should be getting picture on that setup. Regardless, I tried going to any of my available TV inputs and none of them have the video I'm searching for.

What the hell am I doing wrong? The TV doesn't have a Vid3 input itself, but by the same token, it doesn't have a specific DVD input but it'll read the DVD input from the AVR, so this should work.

Any ideas (if anyone understood my babble)?


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Tentative question,can you get the video on the TV if you dont go via the amplifier ? trying to think of a way round this at the moment ....


----------



## ad3n (Dec 4, 2004)

So I got it working. Turns out, I needed a yellow-video cable going from the AVR to the TV. I thought that the S-Video would be able to transfer the signal (in a non-upgraded way obviously), but I assumed wrong. So now I have three types of video connections between the AVR and the TV: S-Video, HDMI, and now the yellow-video cable. Jesus.

Thanks for unintentionally sparking ideas in my head.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

ad3n said:


> I thought that the S-Video would be able to transfer the signal (in a non-upgraded way obviously), but I assumed wrong.


If using S-video instead of the composite (yellow plug) video would simplify your cabling and switching for the game consoles, you could try using some fairly inexpensive composite to S-video adapters like these. They use passive filters to separate the chrominance and luminance signals into separate outputs.


----------

